# 50% OFF Discount for Inkbird Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes-$25.99



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 21, 2020)

Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes!(*U.S only*)

Features: USB Rechargeable Battery and 150 feet Bluetooth range, Temperature range: 32° F ~ 572 ° F; (Short-time measurement); 32° F~ 482 ° F (continuous monitoring), Magnetic Design, Timer& Alarm.

*Like this post  and comment if interested! I'll PM the code.

Good choice for family and friends*. Get in on this,it won't be disappointed you!!


----------



## bassman (Oct 21, 2020)

Please send me the code.  Thanks again for all the super deals!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 21, 2020)

bassman said:


> Please send me the code.  Thanks again for all the super deals!


PM sent


----------



## daspyknows (Oct 21, 2020)

interested in one


----------



## HHYak (Oct 21, 2020)

I'm interested, can you PM the code please?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 21, 2020)

daspyknows said:


> interested in one


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 21, 2020)

HHYak said:


> I'm interested, can you PM the code please?


PM sent


----------



## jcoleman66 (Oct 22, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes!(*U.S only*)
> 
> Features: USB Rechargeable Battery and 150 feet Bluetooth range, Temperature range: 32° F ~ 572 ° F; (Short-time measurement); 32° F~ 482 ° F (continuous monitoring), Magnetic Design, Timer& Alarm.
> ...



Very interested in one!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 22, 2020)

jcoleman66 said:


> Very interested in one!


PM sent


----------



## Kevin Braker (Oct 22, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes!(*U.S only*)
> 
> Features: USB Rechargeable Battery and 150 feet Bluetooth range, Temperature range: 32° F ~ 572 ° F; (Short-time measurement); 32° F~ 482 ° F (continuous monitoring), Magnetic Design, Timer& Alarm.
> ...


I would like to see about getting one or two at that price!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 22, 2020)

Kevin Braker said:


> I would like to see about getting one or two at that price!


PM sent friend


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Oct 26, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes!(*U.S only*)
> 
> Features: USB Rechargeable Battery and 150 feet Bluetooth range, Temperature range: 32° F ~ 572 ° F; (Short-time measurement); 32° F~ 482 ° F (continuous monitoring), Magnetic Design, Timer& Alarm.
> ...


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi friend, do you need the code?


----------



## nitram (Oct 27, 2020)

I need one of these


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Oct 27, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend, do you need the code?


yes please thanks


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Oct 27, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes!(*U.S only*)
> 
> Features: USB Rechargeable Battery and 150 feet Bluetooth range, Temperature range: 32° F ~ 572 ° F; (Short-time measurement); 32° F~ 482 ° F (continuous monitoring), Magnetic Design, Timer& Alarm.
> ...


I"m interested


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Oct 27, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi friend, do you need the code?


interested hope I am doing this right


----------



## Jersey Jimbo (Oct 27, 2020)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> interested hope I am doing this right


Yes please  new to site a little confused if I am doing this right


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 27, 2020)

nitram said:


> I need one of these


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Oct 27, 2020)

Jersey Jimbo said:


> Yes please  new to site a little confused if I am doing this right


PM sent friend


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 1, 2020)

I would like the code.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 1, 2020)

ifitsdeadsmokeit said:


> I would like the code.


PM sent


----------



## donaltman3 (Nov 2, 2020)

I would love to try this thermometer...Could you send me the code as well ?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 2, 2020)

donaltman3 said:


> I would love to try this thermometer...Could you send me the code as well ?


Hi this offer is not available. I can offer the 50% off discount for the WIFI BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes-$50  . Do you still need the code?


----------



## donaltman3 (Nov 3, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hi this offer is not available. I can offer the 50% off discount for the WIFI BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes-$50  . Do you still need the code?


I had not really considered that one because of the intial price.. but with this discount,  I think I will try one.   Please send me the code,  THANKS  !!!


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 3, 2020)

I would like the code


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 3, 2020)

donaltman3 said:


> I had not really considered that one because of the intial price.. but with this discount,  I think I will try one.   Please send me the code,  THANKS  !!!


PM sent


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 3, 2020)

ifitsdeadsmokeit said:


> I would like the code


Replied


----------



## curvedlight (Nov 4, 2020)

I would like to buy one . Please send the discount code  -Thanks in advance


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 4, 2020)

curvedlight said:


> I would like to buy one . Please send the discount code  -Thanks in advance


PM sent


----------



## labrador103 (Nov 16, 2020)

I would like the code please, and thankyou!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 17, 2020)

labrador103 said:


> I would like the code please, and thankyou!


PM sent my friend


----------



## michaelmsfv (Nov 17, 2020)

good morning, i'd like a code.  thank you!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 18, 2020)

michaelmsfv said:


> good morning, i'd like a code.  thank you!


PM sent friend


----------



## BP575 (Nov 18, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Good morning! Thanks for all your supportings.
> Inkbird would like to offer a 50% off discount for the Bluetooth BBQ Thermometer with 4 probes!(*U.S only*)
> 
> Features: USB Rechargeable Battery and 150 feet Bluetooth range, Temperature range: 32° F ~ 572 ° F; (Short-time measurement); 32° F~ 482 ° F (continuous monitoring), Magnetic Design, Timer& Alarm.
> ...


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 19, 2020)

PMsent


----------

